# Random thought



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

This is totally random and not Halloween related at all. I was just thinking about it.

I understand celebrities coming out telling people they should vote, there are people that look up to them. 

What really gets me though...why should I listen to them if there's a group of them that don't even live in this country anymore. They of course have their homes here for when they travel here and yes they are still citizens, but they're not living here! I guess it could be cause they're making American money and paying American taxes along with getting American tax breaks from donating to foreign causes (nothing wrong with this), but I see a trend of not giving back to their home country..........

This is just my opinion, totally random.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. I just found this blog thingy

Anyhoo...I agree completly. i think what it comes down to is celebrity are a marketable item. They need to have their faces out there to make money and get work, and others want to use a celebrities face to sell a product. In this case the product is, say, a presidential candidate. I think that the "endorsments" are more on a business level than a political level. I fully believe most of these celebrities don't vote themselves. I never see pictures of celebrities coming out of the voting booth...just falling down drunk or showing their...well nevermind. It's probably better they don't vote, though. These people don't even know what's good for themselves, let alone the country. Don't know if any of that rant made sense, but I feel better saying it!


----------

